# Click-Pen Jumping Forum Open



## dChan (May 16, 2007)

Alright I was bored so I formulated this contest. Get your favorite and best click-pen and see how how you can make it jump! How?! Just click it so that the pen is out then press the end of the pen where the clicker is against the table and let it go! Measure in inches how high it jumps! The winner is the one who makes their's jump the highest.

Events
High Jump- self explanatory- make it jump the highest you can! 
Long Jump- how far can your pen go? the same as the high jump but this time measure distance it travelled from its original position when it lands.

Rules: Do no in any way physically help the pen jump. You may direction the pen or stretech its spring but you may NOT THROW IT! The pen only recieves help by you standing it up and pushing it down and then letting go of it so it may launch.

Winner gets bragging rights and the Forum SmartGuy Award. Now lets get clicking!

Make sure to take an average of 5/7 jumps discarding your highest/longest and shortest/lowest attempts.


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2007)

I guess I'll give my results first. Here they are in inches

Click-Pen High Jump Avg. 10.8 in
10,(9),(12),11,12,10,11


----------



## pjk (May 16, 2007)

How do you measure how high it goes accurately?


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2007)

Well not accurately. I just put the reuler right next to the pen and I look at which point it passes. This is why I don't have any 9 and 1/2s or such. I just take the inch it passed as its record. If you can do better measuring then its fine with me if you do 1/2 etc. One bit of advice though: stretch out your spring real good and you'll get super high jumps.


----------

